# Agnès and her 5,000!!!



## VenusEnvy

Agnès: Congratulations on your 5,000 postaversary!   

Many warm hugs and kisses for a wonderful forera and mod!


----------



## alahay

Bonne postiversaire et bonne continuation!


----------



## DDT

5000 fois MERCI à l'amie, la forera, la modératrice...

*AH ! LA MOD​*
Agnès, t'es géante !!!

  ​
Dan


----------



## Vanda

Agnès, vous ête trés rapide! 
Je souhaite d'écrire une poème comme vous, 
mais je ne suis pas brillante comme vous.
Continuez comme ça pour notre bénéfice!​


----------



## elroy

*I won't even try to compose a poem because I know I can't rival your poetic ability and wit!*

*Many heartfelt congratulations and *
*thanks for your dedication, friendliness, and sincerity.*

*Welcome to the 5000+ club. *​


----------



## ampurdan

Joyeux Postiversaire Agnès!


----------



## Whodunit

_*Bon Agnèssisaire et bonne chance pour tes pochaines 5000 messages chouettes et utiles.*_

 Tu es "Notre Dame". ​


----------



## jimreilly

Félicitations, gentille Agnès!


----------



## cuchuflete

Bravo Agnès!

 Your namesake merely enchanted a king, while you have captured the imagination of an entire forum.  

Un quabrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## geve

Elle avale les posts comme d'autres les kilomètres... avec une qualité, une pertinence et une efficacité toujours parfaites ! 

Félicitations pour ce qui n'est, finalement, que la moitié du "décamillier" que je m'attends à célébrer incessamment...


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations to you, diligent moderatrice, fine contributor, and delightful presence in the forum. Many happy returns.


----------



## Mei

Felicidades Agnès!

Mei


----------



## JazzByChas

*Ah chère Agnès tu mis tous les mots à la mod*
*Bonne sage qui nous toujours aide*
*Si les Oracles disaient que le monde aurait tort*
*Nous faisions confiance à vos « threads. »**

*Oh dear Agnès you put*
*All the words “à la mod”*
*Wise sage and good Laureate Poet*
*Whether questions of language*
*Or good taste you are there*
*In many a forum to show it*

*Please continue dear Agnès*
*We need your wise guidance*
*And insight so kind and so true*
*When we have a question*
*In French, English, German*
*We know we can all count on you!*

*The words that you share*
*With panache and with flair*
*Are precious and good education*
*We savor each morsel*
*Of wisdom found there*
*Your words are our emancipation.*​ 
Joyeux Postiversaire!
Cinq milles de félicitations!
 
* Désolé que je ne pouvais pas arriver à un mot français !


----------



## Aupick

Bravo Agnès, et (cinq) mille fois merci.


----------



## gian_eagle

C'est Superb, Agnès!!!

POUR LE CINQ MILLE ANNIVERSAIRE...​*       TOUTES MES FELICITATIONS!!!​*
continue comme ça!​


----------



## lauranazario

Joyeaux postiversaire, chere Agnés! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Agnès E.

Merci à tous ! 
Je vois que les poètes multilingues du forum se lancent à leur tour dans la création... Bravo, Chas !


----------



## gian_eagle

excuse-moi, Agnès... 

pourrais-je connaitre où vous mettez vos poèmes???


----------



## Isotta

Many thanks, Agnès!!

Z.​


----------



## Agnès E.

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> excuse-moi, Agnès...
> 
> pourrais-je connaitre où vous mettez vos poèmes???


Ooooooh, mais jamais je n'appellerais ça de la poésie !! it's just for fun! I have actually no talent at all, I just enjoy writing little funny peaces as congrat posts sometimes, when inspiration comes and visits me... 
I once tried to write one in English for Cuchu, but it was even more hopeless than those in French... I gave up.


----------



## DDT

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Ooooooh, mais jamais je n'appellerais ça de la poésie !! it's just for fun! I have actually no talent at all, I just enjoy writing little funny peaces as congrat posts sometimes, when inspiration comes and visits me...
> I once tried to write one in English for Cuchu, but it was even more hopeless than those in French... I gave up.



Let me politely disagree, Madame la poétesse !!!  

DDT


----------



## gian_eagle

Yes, Agnès, as I've read, you have some talent in poetry.

Maybe we should create a section of _Forero's _Poetry or something!


----------



## JazzByChas

Ah mais si, chère Agnès : Je serai le troisième de dire que vous êtes une poète grande et douée, bien sur talentueuse ! (D’accord avec Dan et Gian_Eagle !)

Humblement,


----------



## geve

I think that for the good of the forum, we should keep Agnès from writing poetry... Because her poems might prompt some forer@s to write random posts, just to get to their first 1.000 and have a poem "rien que pour eux" ! 
(I know I'm trying very hard  )


----------



## Isotta

geve said:
			
		

> I think that for the good of the forum, we should keep Agnès from writing poetry... Because her poems might prompt some forer@s to write random posts, just to get to their first 1.000 and have a poem "rien que pour eux" !
> (I know I'm trying very hard  )



And then "Senior Member" could be replaced with "Agnès Poem Recipient." Oh, I should only hope for the day...

Z.


----------



## geve

Isotta said:
			
		

> And then "Senior Member" could be replaced with "Agnès Poem Recipient." Oh, I should only hope for the day...
> 
> Z.


  yes, "Agnès Poem recipient", THE honorific title we all long for !!
Courage, Isotta, plus que 79 posts comme celui-là...


----------



## InmayHugo

Felicidades
De ti han salido ríos de tinta!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Posts in Congrats forum don't count!


----------



## elroy

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Posts in Congrats forum don't count!


 
And "senior member" is achieved at 100 and not 1000.


----------



## geve

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Posts in Congrats forum don't count!


C'est vrai ?? Je ne savais pas.... bon, ben moi, j'y vais alors.


----------



## fenixpollo

* Joyeaux postiversaire, Agnès! *

*Happy Postiversary to the inventor of the term! *
* *
*You are a credit to the forum!*​


----------



## LV4-26

Je parcours ce fil et je n'y trouve pas le post que je croyais y avoir mis. Soudain, révélation brutale : c'est pour tes 4000 que j'avais posté la dernière fois. Alors là, de deux choses l'une : ou je ne vois pas le temps passer ou tu postes plus vite que ton ombre. 
Conclusion, je dois être juste un tout petit peu en avance pour ton 6000ème.
Joyeux postiversaire, Agnès.


----------



## ¿Qué?

I know I am late but still I go back in time and congratulate Agnès and her wonderful posts. She is one of the most wonderful people in WR forums. She is a very talented individual. I hope that I see 1,000,000 soon!


----------

